# Shell Wax



## TommyZ (Apr 25, 2013)

HI All,

Ive seen this wax sold that states to rub it on the tortoise shell to help maintain it. Is this a safe product for my cherry head? If so, when should i begin using it? My little one is just 2 inches now, so just a baby yet. Thanks as always!

Tom


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 25, 2013)

If your temps, humidity, diet, housing, and everything else are correct, there is no need for VitaShell. In my opinion, if its not broken, don't fix it. I wouldn't use it. Other members do, but its only to be used very infrequently.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2013)

We've talked about this subject quite a bit here on the Forum:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-27131.html

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62594.html?highlight=vita+shell

There are more if you're interested. Just type Vita shell into the search box on our "Search" feature.


----------



## TommyZ (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info and links folks


----------



## mainey34 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes,, this has been discussed, and debated several times here. I would research it and use your judgement. I use it.


----------



## Tortus (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been through this, TommyZ. I used to use 100% organic argan oil a couple times a month just because I liked the shine of it. But then I realized, my tortoise is healthy and well-hydrated, so her shell already shines! 

I no longer use it. It was expensive too and I guess I'll find some use for it.

But for older torts who live in dry environments and have dull shells, I see no problem with using vita shell or argan oil once in a while to show it off. I've yet to see anyone post any negative aspects of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone tried using aloe Vera gel rubs? I've entertained the idea because aloe reportably has cell regenerative properties.


----------



## thea lester (Apr 26, 2013)

I read the ingredients on VitaShell, and aside from all the waxes and oils, it is preserved with parabens. Parabens have been discovered in significant quantities in human breast tumours and that alone is enough info. for me. Because of this parabens are being phased out of products for human use.


----------



## Tortus (Apr 26, 2013)

So you think vitashell would cause tumors in a tortoise? I've seen a lot of people speculating about this product, but I've yet to see anyone show any evidence that's it's dangerous in any way to tortoises.

And I don't even use vitashell. I know many people do however. Just being objective.


----------



## thea lester (Apr 26, 2013)

Who knows, ya know? I mean, tortoises don't have breasts anyhow! LOL


----------



## Redari (Apr 26, 2013)

I've tried a little virgin coconut oil. Just once a month or so, and wipe it off after. It makes them pretty looking, not sure if it does anything else


----------



## mctlong (Apr 26, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone tried using aloe Vera gel rubs? I've entertained the idea because aloe reportably has cell regenerative properties.



Not aloe vera (I'm allergic), but I've used olive oil for years and have had good results. Its considered one of the "old" methods of tortoise care to prevent shell pyramiding (by keeping the shell moisturized). I learned this method from my grandmother when I was little (she was of Italian descent and put olive oil on everything, LOL). Its controversial nowadays, being replaced with the high humidity methods (i.e. humid hides, closed chambers, etc.) of keeping a shell hydrated.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 26, 2013)

It seems like this is about as good as putting lipstick on your tort.


----------



## TommyZ (Apr 26, 2013)

That would be a very fasionable tort, lol


----------



## Redari (Apr 26, 2013)

SpdTrtl said:


> It seems like this is about as good as putting lipstick on your tort.



We put oils on our nails, also made of keratin, to keep them hydrated. I've actually heard Vita Shell actually works as a fantastic cuticle cream. Doesn't really seem that far off to me.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 26, 2013)

Redari said:


> We put oils on our nails, also made of keratin, to keep them hydrated. I've actually heard Vita Shell actually works as a fantastic cuticle cream. Doesn't really seem that far off to me.



True. I like a little shine in my hair sometimes.


----------



## mctlong (Apr 26, 2013)

SpdTrtl said:


> It seems like this is about as good as putting lipstick on your tort.





TommyZ said:


> That would be a very fasionable tort, lol



Hahaha!!!


----------

